# 3 ways



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

So I have been running a tapepro compound tube with mud applicator followed be a 3.5 " flusher/glazer on a pole it's great I can run all my internals and square set in under half an hour including cleaning but I am struggling a bit with my 3 ways my internal Trowel digs in alot to iv tried bending the wings back but still not getting them nice enough with it so iv been waiting till everything is dry after flushing and using a 3" to square it all up work ok but I want to finish 3 ways straight after flushing has anyone got any videos of this and how do u guys go about it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Mud Slingr posted a teaching video a while back. Check it out, those blokes from North America know there 3 ways as they dont do much cornice.https://youtu.be/LiIMzqsDScc


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I have a way that's working great, Using one of these knifes but different at the end the way bucks doing it, Don't know how to explain it though, Its something to show.

First step is ditch the corner trowel and order a few of these knifes, The 6 inch advance.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqeL7h7-JNU


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

I could use an 8" hyde to do that I think caz nice square flat edge like the advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Sweendog87 said:


> I could use an 8" hyde to do that I think caz nice square flat edge like the advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Get to work with those boxes, Make some money and get more tools, Starting with those advance 6 knives mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Will do cheers caz once again
And of course gaz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

If you're going to use a corner trowel Sweeny get the adjustable one, trial and error to adjust it until it's right where you want it then tighten it with pliers so no one can adjust it again, it has a good sharp angle so is good for tidying tops and bottoms after the anglehead. Still no good for 3 ways though, Gaz and Caz have put you on the right track there.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Sweendog87 said:


> Will do cheers caz once again
> And of course gaz
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do the top, then one side nice, then on the last side, Don't pull along and tear out the other side, pull along but out a little, then go back to top edge of the last side, tidy that pull down and out a little, That's the trick................Last side, pull along and down from that edge a little then go back and finish the top edge of that last side, along and out from the wall, Works mint, you can do a 3 way in about 6 or less swipes and your outta there. Might even try and film it??


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

So do u all wait till all your flushing is dry and them top 3 ways or does anyone finish 3 ways straight after flushing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

And hiw do you all do yiur internals and square set by hand flushers or angle heads iv inky got a flusher and won't be getting an angle head any time soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Sweendog87 said:


> So do u all wait till all your flushing is dry and them top 3 ways or does anyone finish 3 ways straight after flushing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's best to let the 3 way set up a little bit. Ten or 15 minutes depending on room temp. If it's really cool it may take a bit longer. I usually flush a couple rooms then go back to where I started. 

Trying to tackle it immediately after IS doable but trickier when the mud is very wet.:yes:


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

Are you using your 3.5 glazer for your first coat sween?


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

I tape with a mudbox or banjo then use corner roller then flush with a 2" and then second coat I use a compound tube with a 3.5" flusher that's it do u guy 3 coat your internals and square set? Cause all those videos seemed to all ready have a coat on top of tape or is that just cause of flushing after taping makes them look covered 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Sweendog87 said:


> I tape with a mudbox or banjo then use corner roller then flush with a 2" and then second coat I use a compound tube with a 3.5" flusher that's it do u guy 3 coat your internals and square set? Cause all those videos seemed to all ready have a coat on top of tape or is that just cause of flushing after taping makes them look covered
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could never imagine using a 2 to flush first swing


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

So what do u run 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Sweendog87 said:


> So what do u run
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Mate, We will never ever know


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

lol fair enough for me even with just a 2" doesn't catch all the mud may not be using my mudbox open enough but banjo would never put enough mud behind the tape to flush all the mud smooth even with just a 2 if I used anything bigger it would even touch any mud 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Sweendog87 said:


> lol fair enough for me even with just a 2" doesn't catch all the mud may not be using my mudbox open enough but banjo would never put enough mud behind the tape to flush all the mud smooth even with just a 2 if I used anything bigger it would even touch any mud
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I just use a 2.5 anglehead, Either a bazooka or cp tube with mud head to add mud does me, Good mud flow for roller and 2.5 head behind both.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Don't have a 2.5 only 2 3 3.5 and 4 il get one soon and c hoe it works for me and il open mudbox uo a but more and see if I can fill it all with the 3 too only doun it this way cause It gas worked for me toll now but I do have some spot that shrink a fair bit and need either extra sanding if Patching so if I fill more on tape coat may get rid of that problem 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Sweendog87 said:


> So do u all wait till all your flushing is dry and them top 3 ways or does anyone finish 3 ways straight after flushing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Most finish coating then pick the three ways, Often after taping and its dry I will shoot around on the stilts an tidy up the three ways before final coat, Let dry, final coat and pick again, Just seems a little tidier doing that.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Do u use base to fill holes left in 3 ways after taping or just all purpose 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Sweendog87 said:


> Don't have a 2.5 only 2 3 3.5 and 4 il get one soon and c hoe it works for me and il open mudbox uo a but more and see if I can fill it all with the 3 too only doun it this way cause It gas worked for me toll now but I do have some spot that shrink a fair bit and need either extra sanding if Patching so if I fill more on tape coat may get rid of that problem
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 A good tape coats the key to a nice easy final coat, Ive tried most ways, And the 2.5 for taping and 3.5 either flusher or anglehead to finish works well. Ive had the 4 inch heads too and they are overkill, Anything smaller than a 2.5 for taping makes for a tricky top coat, Good solid full tape coat and its all sorted.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Sweendog87 said:


> Do u use base to fill holes left in 3 ways after taping or just all purpose
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Just all purpose for taping and top coat, Its fine, Any big gaps prefill first, Or get out the cans of expanding foam.

You can tape over any big gaps, Roll them, Tape over them again roll and flush, That's like making your own drywall in the corners, Mud between two layers of paper, Can work ok. I never did it all that much, I had some bulge out on me and caused problems.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Thats what I found iv used base to fill holes in the 3 ways and after sanding It showed so needed to top again so gonna start with all purpose for everything except externals and big patches il use base for


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

The only 3 ways I know of are the right way, the wrong way, and the way to make it look good. Only number 3 counts.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

MrWillys said:


> The only 3 ways I know of are the right way, the wrong way, and the way to make it look good. Only number 3 counts.



What???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Sweendog87 said:


> What???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's best with a red head and a blonde . Looks better that way! :whistling2:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Sweendog87 said:


> What???
> the 3 ways of drywall are the right way, the wrong way, and the way to make it look good. It doesn't matter if it's right or wrong but it must look good.





moore said:


> It's best with a red head and a blonde . Looks better that way! :whistling2:


 Way to convolute Rick. I stay away as the one I have is a handful.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Sweendog87 said:


> So what do u run
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


as said before i run 3 and 3.5 

3 runs just on bevel 3.5 runs over bevel, saves service work or factory roller offset, grabs more mud when swinging bazooka, dont listen to caz he has been waiting a full year to take a shot at me....


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

i use to use flushers. my 3 ways were always ****! always going thick, wasting my life sanding.

Then I got mechanical flushes. life changing ****.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

A Compound Tube
The Tapepro Compound Applicator Tube is a robust and simple multi purpose tool.
It can be fitted with the Applicator Head (AH-38) for dispensing ribbons of joint compound to both sides and apex of internal angle joints, horizontal or vertical, prior to applying paper tape by hand. 

Straight from the tape pro site. Johnmeto, if you have nothing original to say, your input is worth very little.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

a redhead and a blond !


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

man love!


----------

